# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Help !!!Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server (0x80004005)

## bocghenem

*Help !!!Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server (0x80004005)* 
Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server (0x80004005)
[DBNETLIB][ConnectionOpen (Connect()).]SQL Server does not exist or access denied.
/project_N4/INCLUDE/connection.asp, line 7




<%
var conn=Server.CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
//Khai bao chuoi ket noi
var constr="Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Server=TRAN-THU-THAO;Database=dulich;UID=sa;PWD="
//Mo ket noi

conn.open(constr)
%>



Kết nối Data cứ báo như vậy mong được sự giúp đỡ của anh em. Em phải làm sao đây

----------

